# Fluval 3.0 or satellite + pro



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

p0tluck said:


> I'm Upgrading my light as I'm only running about 15 par in my tank atm (lol), I'm losing leaves on the lower sections of my Ludwigia and not getting proper plant growth overall, I was recommended to not get the satellite and to get the fluval 3.0, I could not find par ratings on the fluval but the satellite is 70 par at 18" I dint want to pull the trigger on a light just yet to Replace my current one without knowing data.
> 
> Plants are Ludwigia repens, cryptocoryne Wendtii red, anubias, Buce, moneywart, Amazon sword
> 
> ...


2.0 should be equiv. to 3.0



> I tried the Fluval F&P 2.0 on several different tanks and recorded the PAR readings; this is what I found:
> 
> On my 45 Gallon (tall – 36.3" x 12.7" x 23.8" high) 20” rim to substrate
> w/dirty VersaTop [email protected]
> ...


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...omparison-fluval-fresh-plant-2-0-fixture.html


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> 2.0 should be equiv. to 3.0
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...omparison-fluval-fresh-plant-2-0-fixture.html


Also wondering if I can use it on a tank that has a rim? my tanks not rimless. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

p0tluck said:


> Also wondering if I can use it on a tank that has a rim? my tanks not rimless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, you can.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Why is this video saying it's 27 par when the 2.0 was 90 a 18" I know they didn't go backwards in technology
https://youtu.be/jU0TIZRDXSw

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

p0tluck said:


> Why is this video saying it's 27 par when the 2.0 was 90 a 18" I know they didn't go backwards in technology
> https://youtu.be/jU0TIZRDXSw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


both fixtures (@24 long) are 32 Watts..
Would be practically be impossible to be different between the 2 models by more than a few percent..



> If you go to planted tank forum, it’s actually very close. It has a better spectrum while having a nearly identical par. Aquarium co op did say it was lower, he got a 27 from the 3.0 and a 32 from the 2.0. Both would put you in the same light range of low/medium.
> 
> -You mean Aquarium Coop? That’s a really poor sensor he’s using. I’ve tested it with a Licor and the output is the same as a 3.0. Which correlates nicely with what the guy using the Seneye got as well.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Much higher par on 20g then on 30g?
Lights give me a beadache.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> both fixtures (@24 long) are 32 Watts..
> Would be practically be impossible to be different between the 2 models by more than a few percent..


What is the reading on your meter? Because I need at least 40 par striving for 50+

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Sat + Pro is going to be more expensive and give you a higher PAR. It sounds like you don't need a super high par so you should be fine with the Fluval 3.0, which both are great lights in my opinion.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

DanPlanted said:


> Sat + Pro is going to be more expensive and give you a higher PAR. It sounds like you don't need a super high par so you should be fine with the Fluval 3.0, which both are great lights in my opinion.


Yeah I don't want to go super high because I dint run co2, I know you can have an algae free tank with no co2 as long as you keep your plants healthy and tank clean, I'm looking for about 40-70

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

I've found 3 places that sell this light [emoji848] Amazon dint have them either just the 2.0, I see it on aquarium co-op my tank is 55 gallons, would I want the 36"-48" or the 48"-60"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

p0tluck said:


> I've found 3 places that sell this light [emoji848] Amazon dint have them either just the 2.0, I see it on aquarium co-op my tank is 55 gallons, would I want the 36"-48" or the 48"-60"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You want the 48-60” model.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> You want the 48-60” model.


That's what I was thinking but with the 120° leds I wasn't sure , dang $185.00 lol, but cheaper than others still trying to find a proven par reading, like a graph instead of just text because I do need at least 40 preferably 50+ at 18"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I can’t imagine it’s much different than the 2.0. Fluval has the 2.0’s par around 80 at 18 inches. You definitely need the 48-60” model, if you get the smaller on you’re essentially getting a 36” light.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> I can’t imagine it’s much different than the 2.0. Fluval has the 2.0’s par around 80 at 18 inches. You definitely need the 48-60” model, if you get the smaller on you’re essentially getting a 36” light.


Okay, just trying to figure out how to order this thing never ordered from aquarium co-op before


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

@Seattle_Aquarist always seems to know coupon codes for Kens Fish and it looks like they carry it.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> @Seattle_Aquarist always seems to know coupon codes for Kens Fish and it looks like they carry it.


Is that a member on this forum? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, he was the one who did the write up on the 2.0 that was linked earlier in the thread.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Nlewis said:


> Yes, he was the one who did the write up on the 2.0 that was linked earlier in the thread.


Okay thank you I messaged him 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Order complete yay lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I just PM'd p0tluck the coupon codes I got from Ken's Fish yesterday, yes the Fluval lights are still on sale.



> Fluval LED lights & Aquaclear Filters & Fluval Canister Filters,FX Filters, Northfin Food 15% off use coupon code *fluval*
> 
> Save $5.00 for orders over $100.00 use coupon. *save100*
> 
> ...


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just PM'd p0tluck the coupon codes I got from Ken's Fish yesterday, yes the Fluval lights are still on sale.


Ty so much bud order is completed


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbvamos (Mar 18, 2018)

marine and reef .com has them


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

p0tluck said:


> That's what I was thinking but with the 120° leds I wasn't sure , dang $185.00 lol, but cheaper than others still trying to find a proven par reading, like a graph instead of just text because I do need at least 40 preferably 50+ at 18"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





> Granted, that is a single measurement directly underneath the light and not telling you anything about spread. My full PAR maps will fix that. But this is a good start on the numbers to reference for the 3.0. I think I measured 69umol/m2/s at 18″, so completely in line with what the report for the 2.0.


Reviews on Fluval 3.0 Plant LED Spectrum LED Light


Wonder if he ever finished?


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Reviews on Fluval 3.0 Plant LED Spectrum LED Light
> 
> 
> Wonder if he ever finished?


That's a good read thank you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## treben (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know the PAR values of the Fluval 3.0 Nano Clip on version at 100% and at 50%?


----------



## luppy (Apr 30, 2018)

My tank is 22 gallon (36x12x12), will the 36"-48" cover the whole length of my tank from one end to another? Will it be a good choice for an iwagumi tank (possibly running CO2) ?


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

luppy said:


> My tank is 22 gallon (36x12x12), will the 36"-48" cover the whole length of my tank from one end to another? Will it be a good choice for an iwagumi tank (possibly running CO2) ?


You want to get the 36 so it spans the full length of the tank I had the same question about my 48" tank, as for carpeting I'm not 100% sure but at 12" it's around 115 par if not more the 2.0 is 145 at 14" and the 3.0 is just a bit under the 2.0

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

